# Internet Timeout



## timo0804 (8. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

seit circa 2 Monaten plagt mich ein wirklich nerviges Problem: Mein Internet stürzt einfach ab. Meistens passiert dies beim Laden von Dateien mit einer hohen Geschwindigkeit. Momentan beziehen wir VDSL 50 und nutzen einen Speedport W 721V. Youtube Videos laufen unter 480p problemlos, wenn ich jedoch auf HD stelle kann ich circa 30 Sekunden was sehen, danach bootet mein Router neu. Wenn die Verbindung zu einem Downloadserver zu gut ist (> 3 MB/s), dann werden auch 300 kB geladen, danach startet der Router neu. Nachdem er einmal neugestartet hat, kann ich das Internet mit der vollen Bandbreite für circa 5 - 10 Minuten nutzen. Danach wieder das gleiche Bild. Angeschlossen ist alles über eine normale Ethernet Verbindung. Die Telekom sagt, dass die Leitung in Ordnung ist, die Firmware meines Router ist auch auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Hat jemand noch eine neue Idee? Ansonsten müsste ich mir wohl oder übel einen neuen Router zulegen 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Gruß Timo


----------



## sheel (8. April 2013)

Klingt nach "Router einfach kaputt"...


----------

